# boycott time



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

http://mmailey1974.blogspot.com/2011/11/music-industry-boycotts.html 
this blog post is about boycotting the music industry one can read it if they like.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Get your Guy Fawkes masks ready, guys!

Yeeeeeaaah !!!1


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> Get your Guy Fawkes masks ready, guys!
> 
> Yeeeeeaaah !!!1


I need to get one of those masks...


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Some time ago I read a survey of people's personal boycotts and the reasons behind them. Some of the reasons were completely bizarre and went back to political conflicts in the nineteenth century. Occasionally boycotts are unintentionally funny. This is going back quite a few years but a friend of mine went to Liverpool University to do a postgraduate course. He went to a meeting of the students' union, and the union President stood up and said 'As in previous years we will be boycotting Barclays Bank because of their involvment with apartheid'. Someone in the audience said 'But Barclays doesn't operate in South Africa any more'. 'No,' said the President 'but they used to!'


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

It's true, these days pretty much everything half-way decent in music operates beneath the surface, besides firmly established stuff like classical and some jazz. Boycotts don't work, but you can do what you like. My suggestion to anyone sad about the state of popular music, though, is to participate and help make the kind of art you think is valuable, or to raise awareness of the good stuff.


----------

